# Haunt Trail



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Working on a a haunt trail for next year on 3 acres and we want to find out What would you run into in the dark in the woods need at lest 13 we are doing 13 stops and scares on the paths need ideas..:voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread for a good discussion:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30164&highlight=haunted+trail


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Take a look at this thread for a good discussion:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30164&highlight=haunted+trail


Thanks roxyblue lots of great info on that thread we have a haunted house we been doing for the last 6 years but we have re located and now have trees or as i call it a forest haha.


----------

